

Founders at Work Interview: Steve Wozniak, Co-Founder, Apple Computer - dsr12
http://foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html

======
dsr12
"As a matter of fact, when we went public, I was a little disturbed that 5
people who had been with us in our little office from the start and had been
so important—Randy Wigginton, Chris Espinosa, a couple of young kids, and a
couple of older ones just hadn't gotten any stock. I felt that they were a
part of this whole energy and excitement and passion for what computers were
going to be and what we were doing and how right it was. If somebody is
sitting there working till 2:00am with you, helping to write a little code,
and says, "Wow that is a cool one," those words mean a lot to you and they
deserve something. So I gave each of those 5 a large amount of stock, probably
a million dollars in that day. And that was an early day for a million
dollars."

Really respect him for doing the right thing.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712260)

